# Looking for Koi bettas



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm looking for Koi bettas that are already in the states. I really like the ones that are cello with white/black and red spots. Looking to get a breeding pair.


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

Forgot to mention it's the Plakat koi bettas I'm looking for. Like this one from Aquabid......


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'll be breeding a pair imported from Thailand within the next few months, but I haven't yet. Keep in touch, though, in case you haven't found any by then. This is the pair I'll be breeding.


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

Definitly keep me posted!! I really want to see the fry on this pair!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Setsuna has 2 for sale.. I'm not sure if she sold them yet, just PM her first.  http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=221618


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

Just PM'd her! Thanx!!


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

the red koi is gone :-(


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been looking for a male koi HMPK for my female in the states, with no luck so far. So I'm in the same boat as you! Good luck. :-(


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

You know, there's a Thai seller on AB called Bettaprothailand that has some kois up. You might try emailing them and just seeing what they would sell you a sibling pair for. I only mention it because their bettas start at just $15 bid, and they have such an enormous file for their pictures that I doubt many people wait for it to load. (I have a very fast, liquid-cooled computer, and they load too slowly for me to stand.)

If you were able to get a pair you liked for a good-enough price, it would make up for the transshipping cost....


----------



## Samijo (Jul 18, 2013)

I've never seen Betta's like those before, they are beautiful!


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

I know, Samijo. That's why I'm really jo*nesing to hav*e some. And Deanna, I'm going to check that out. Shannon I really hope you find one too. Then we will have some over this way.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

This seller usually has a bunch of koi bettas for sale too: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Mrapiwatprangkaew

My HMPK came from him:


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

*what do you think of him??*

I found a male koi betta on Aquabid. Talk to him and he said he had a female to match him with. Total cost with shipping to transshipper would be $45. Do you think they would be worth it??


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I saw someone advertising juvies from their KOI spawn on FB. Midwest Betta Club I think.


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

Ohh, gotta check that out first!! Thanx, Ilikebutterflies!!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sixcards, that is way worth it!! Snatch them up!


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

So excited!! Never paid this much for fish before. But I REALLY REALLY love them.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Are they from overseas or the USA? He is gorgeous!


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

@Shannonpwns's, They are from over seas because I can't find any that I like over here.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

So on top of the $45, it'll be another $30/$35 for shipping. Ouch. Lucky you.


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not liking the extra shipping but I don't see any other way. AND I really love the way he looks.


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, Husband said it was a no go on getting my fish I wanted. With import fees, shipping and handling h e said that was way to much. :-( Guess I'm waiting for you to breed your koi, Deanna. Then I'll have my fish I want.


----------

